# D&D group in Brooklyn New York seeking player



## AvangionQ (Dec 2, 2004)

Hello.  I'm currently running an ongoing D&D 3.5E variant game that's been going on for nearly a year.  One of my players had work scheduling conflicts and had to drop out of the group, so I'm looking for one new player to join into the fold.  The game is played in Brooklyn New York, usually on Saturdays from 3PM until past midnight.  I run a high magic anime style campaign using some BESM (Big Eyes Small Mouth) rules as well as a few house rules incorporated into the system.  We currently have five players in the group:  A human Wizard/Archmage, a gnomish wizard, an elven rogue, a human cleric and a drow Wizard/Cleric/True Necromancer.  The front line fighting is handled by cohorts and NPCs, but a player wishing to run any number of warrior class characters would be highly valued.  However, playing a front line fighter character is not a requirement to joining.  New players start off at Level 10 and will advance quickly into the teen levels.  For more details about the game, please contact me on AIM/Yahoo/ICQ/MSN s/n: AvangionQ
(Edit Fixed)


----------

